# In hull transducer with temp Simard go7



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys is anyone running an in hull transducer with a Simard go7 unit or any Navico product unit. 

I am wondering if the P79 in hull transducer outputs information for temp. I have found conflicting data. Some saying that it’s a 7 pin plug which would lead me to believe that it does. But I have found on their website that it does not sense temp. 


Anyone know any alternatives? Trying to stick with an in hull transducer and would like to have the temp. If possible. 
Thanks!


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

interested in this as well. My tunnel/keyslot transom makes it hard to get a good reading sometimes.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

if we are talking thru hull...>>>

u may need to go into the menu and make sure the trans. is recognized.....call their 800 #........I thought my total scan did not give temp.....boy was i wrong


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you asking about a thru-hull transducer, or one set up to shoot through the hull? If it's shoot through the hull then I don't think you'll get a temp reading on it.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Shoot thru. No holes below the waterline please.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

My old setup was a shoot through. Temps obviously are inaccurate. Having said that I see no reason why it shouldn’t display a temp regardless of whether or not it’s in the water. My totalscan transducer reads the air temp while on the trailer...


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

if you cut out the foam and mount the transducer directly to the fiberglass - temp should be accurate - the fiberglass becomes the temp of the water very quickly


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

troutsetter said:


> well I have a lowrance with a shoot thru hull transducer with a temp sensor. Firecat kinda nailed it, to be able to read temp I believe there should be another wire leading from the transducer over the transom and below the waterline. This is how mine is set up.
> 
> https://www.marinescreens.com/lowrance_pdrt_wbl_shoot_thru_hull-68764.html


Wonder if this would work with a simrad, or if the plugs are different?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

thanks! I will check


----------

